# What are these, they attacked me while mowing



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Here is a picture, hurts like crazy!


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Yellow jackets?

I know a red hornet sting hurts like hell. Haven't been hit by those yet.


----------



## frog03 (Aug 8, 2011)

*bees*

yellow jackets


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Straight from the fires of hell! Or a hole in your yard...


----------



## Duke S (Nov 26, 2011)

Yep yeller jackets.
usually in the ground, had some build a nest in a cardboard box in a barn too


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

That's what I figured, I can't see how many bites for sure but it looks like about 8 or so.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Sure hope my mower runs out of gas soon. 

What do I need to do to get rid of them?


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

If they came from a hole in the ground you can kill them all off by pouring some gas in there


----------



## reel trouble (Jan 19, 2010)

but sometimes they have 2 holes and its best to go at night. they are less active. I'd pour and run


----------



## Duke S (Nov 26, 2011)

those stings will itch for a few days...
my grandmother once ran over a hole, quickly pulled the mower back over it, left it running chopping yellow jackets while she took off for the house.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

reel trouble said:


> but sometimes they have 2 holes and its best to go at night. they are less active. I'd pour and run


Definitely identify the hole or holes, this can be done by watching in the general area and you will see them coming and going out of the ground. Wait until it is dark and pour the gasoline in and like mentioned run like hell and make sure the dogs are inside! These things hurt like hell and have a bad attitude and will keep coming at you.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

reel trouble said:


> but sometimes they have 2 holes and its best to go at night. they are less active. I'd pour and run


Definitely do it at night. Better chance of getting them all and not getting hit again.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Put a piece of screen over it and they can't get out after you pour the gas.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

You must be new to the south if youve never gotten on a yellow jacket nest while mowing.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I've been here 11 years. I can tell I haven't missed anything before today, I don't care to experience these things anymore!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Well youre a lucky man then. I cant even tell you how many times Ive been stung by those little yellow bastards. The worst was when I was five on the front porch with my mom as she was windexing the storm door. There must have been a nest under the porch and the windex pissed em off, I got stung thirteen times.

Its been a few years since Ive been stung and that was when I was fishing around a neighborhood pond. I had flip flops on and two got me on my foot. I jumped and danced and ran away but kept fishing.


----------



## titan77 (May 13, 2012)

Try it again it dont hurt as bad the second time lol


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I got stung when i was like five ob the foota and since im allergic it swelled all the way up to my thigh.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Ive been attacked many times and went to war against them. Find the hole and treat it after dark. Good luck


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

put gas in a plastic soda bottle turn bottle upside down in hole and leave it there.


----------



## xl883lo (Oct 24, 2007)

coolbluestreak said:


> Sure hope my mower runs out of gas soon.
> 
> What do I need to do to get rid of them?


 
They usually have two holes......locate them both and then dust them liberally with Orthene. This will work much better than gasoline.


----------



## Fanner50 (Oct 25, 2011)

gameaholic said:


> put gas in a plastic soda bottle turn bottle upside down in hole and leave it there.


YES!!! Yellow Jackets.....hurts like hell. Same type situation, mowing, ran over a hole with a nest of them, got stung seven times on my head and neck. OMG, I did not sleep at all that night, hurt like hell. I poured half a gallon of gasoline down that hole. Killed those sob's. They had a sentry posted outside at the top of the entrance to the hole. The fumes got him too. I laugh off bee and wasp stings....not yellow jacket stings. Did I say that I HATE Yellow Jackets?
I hate Yellow Jackets.


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

Take several sections of PVC pipe and put one end at the bee hole while pouring gas through the other end. Keeps your fanny a distance from them. Also gives you a running start.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Them ground hornets usually bite first then sting.....I left a roto-tiller running in the woods 1 time while I ran back to the truck screaming like a little gurl being attacked by them jokers!!!! They left about 8 golf ball size swollen places on my back!!!!


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I like to introduce them to a match after I pour the gas in, makes me feel better.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Fill a 2liter coke bottle with gas, wait til dark, then turn upside down in hole and run like hell. Few years back when my boy was about 5, he found a 3foot long underground nest while hitting a landscape timber with a hammer. Got ate up by them basterds. I got the last laugh.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

coolbluestreak said:


> What do I need to do to get rid of them?



Find the hole and pour gas in it.


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

Ok so you know how to kill them. Next time you get bit put some tobacco on the sting. I use chewing tobacco or dip, snuff, you can also use tobacco from a cigarette just keep it over the stinger and it will pull the poison out and cut the swelling down. Old school trick.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Gasoline certainly works. There are other, better and less harmful chemicals to pour down the holes. Maybe even cheaper.

Yes, do it at dusk, yes there are probably two holes.

Call the Escambia County Extension Office and ask about yellow jackets. (Don't mention you've heard gasoline works great, think Toomer's Corner)

(850)475-5230

http://escambia.ifas.ufl.edu/contact-us/


Jim


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

I'd strike a match to that gas just out of spite! Little bastards hurt :yes:


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

TheCaptKen said:


> Take several sections of PVC pipe and put one end at the bee hole while pouring gas through the other end. Keeps your fanny a distance from them. Also gives you a running start.


 
But make sure they're not living in the pipe too, as I once found.

Rick


----------



## xl883lo (Oct 24, 2007)

jim t said:


> Gasoline certainly works. There are other, better and less harmful chemicals to pour down the holes. Maybe even cheaper.
> 
> Yes, do it at dusk, yes there are probably two holes.
> 
> ...


x2.......like I posted earlier ORTHENE works much better than gas and you will get the entire hive. Sometimes with gas it will take a couple of times depending how big the hive is and how it configred underground(unless of course you pour in a couple of gallons). My experience is ORTHENE will kill the whole hive and won't aggrevate when you pour it in the hole. Put in maybe an 1/8 to 1/4 cup and your done.:thumbsup:


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep, you ran over a yellow jacket nest in the ground. We've all done it. I usually find the hole they are coming out of and spray the heck out of it with that foam wasp spray.
Heck, every time I cut the weeds down by the lake with my weedeater I find a nest. I'm sure the neighbors get a kick out of me running thru the backyard flailing my arms.


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Well!! Did you swell up?? Bet they itch like crazy today!! If you need medical assistance My recomendation is *Salt Water Therapy!!* Minimum of three Nitrox dives with plenty of *fish killin!!* Yes Jeremy, it works every time for what ails you!! Bet you didnt know that that I was half doctor!! Oh yeh!! Forget all of those sugestions on getting rid of those little bitty wasps and go to the zoo and borrow there honey badger!! Problem solved!!! *Good luck my friend!!*


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

swander said:


> Well!! Did you swell up?? Bet they itch like crazy today!! If you need medical assistance My recomendation is Salt Water Therapy!! Minimum of three Nitrox dives with plenty of fish killin!! Yes Jeremy, it works every time for what ails you!! Bet you didnt know that that I was half doctor!! Oh yeh!! Forget all of those sugestions on getting rid of those little bitty wasps and go to the zoo and borrow there honey badger!! Problem solved!!! Good luck my friend!!


I think you may be right Steve, the salt water therapy sounds like it couldn't hurt for sure. 
Idk about the whole badger thing, I think I need to get rid of these little pest, not add another furry one.


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

My son still has scars on his chest from being bitten when he was 3. He is 7 now. They can come from a long way also. Last summer they were always around the pool and on the trees when the aphids were on the leaves (not as agressive away from the nest). During the winter found the nest (or a nest) about 400 yards away, something had dug it up and taken the nest. It left hundreds of workers and the queen (huge). Lucky it was cold because i looked at it for a couple of minutes before i realized what it was.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Another bad thing about them is that individual yellow jackets like bumble bees can sting you multiple times.


----------



## Split 1 (Aug 16, 2011)

I've noticed some showing up around the fish cleaning table again lately. Arrgh! 

Haven't had any success trying to locate the hole.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Well I hope I never have a run in with them again but, I'm learning a lot about them.
Thanks for the info guys, you can keep it coming!


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Those things hurt so much more then any other type of Wasp.:001_huh:*


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Nah, take a stick and poke it in the hole. Wiggle it around then stand really still. They will leave. (You may want someone to video-tape this. I'm just sayin...)


----------



## cgharley (Jun 20, 2012)

Yellow Jackets are prominate around pine trees. They live in the ground. Just recently had a friend that was stung over 100 times while mowing grass. He had to spend several days in the hospital. If you are ever stung by one or two make a paste of meat tenderizer and place on the area of where you are stung and it will reduce the swelling, redness and the itching.


----------



## wanabe fishing (Sep 28, 2007)

hjorgan said:


> Nah, take a stick and poke it in the hole. Wiggle it around then stand really still. They will leave. (You may want someone to video-tape this. I'm just sayin...)


I'd put on some good quality Deet mysquito repelant first. Those Yellow Jackets are really bean masturds.


----------



## "Sick Days" (Jul 23, 2012)

I leaned up against a stop sign when I was younger and got stung 19 times all over my back. I couldn't put on a shirt for about a week.


----------



## jplvr (Mar 7, 2011)

1. Hornet

2. Yellow Jacket
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
everything else


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow, I'm sure glad I've avoided them this long! sounds like they're pretty common.


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

The first one that stings you "marks" you with a _pheromone_ so that all the others can find you and sting you as well, often they won't go after other people who have NOT been marked as an enemy who has attacked their nest and until you wash it off they will keep on coming!


----------



## AUDIVE (Jan 25, 2011)

I use the gasoline in the bottle, turn it upside down and plug the hole with it. Found it usually only takes a 16 oz bottle half full.They are almost always around me when cleaning fish.

I like the idea of the 3 dives with Nitrox therapy for the stings. Seems to cure most anything.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I used to get stung by them a lot when I was a kid. My grandmother always put chewing tobacco under a bandage and it took care of the itch and pain.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

I pushed up a nest with a BobCat loader clearing brush piles. Those suckers can fly a long ways. Ended up diving in a snake infested pond, thought at least a Moccasin bite would kill me faster. 
A few days later I attempted to retrieve the loader and they were still pissed and got after me again. Well, I could not let it sit forever and after several beers and a brainstorming session, was able to recruit a local Bee Keeper wearing a protective suite to move it for me. And he still got hit a few times. They say Hornets are bad also, but don't think as bad as the Yellow Jackets.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Several years ago a county worker came beating on my door asking for help.He ran a road grader,open top,and was cutting the banks on our road and peeled back about 10 feet of nest.If I remember right he had close to 300 stings.The county sent 2 mosquito trucks out with some good stuff in the tanks and after about 10 minutes of fogging the area everything was dead.Where the nest was on the bank,one of the trucks backed up right on the nest blowing the stuff right on it.
I have gassed 12 nests this year,all with in 100 yds of my house.I save all my junk cars gas for yellow jackets and burning trash.I bring a small pail of dirt with me and dump it on the hole after I pour 1 gallon in it.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I got another sting story. Last year on the way to Disney World I stopped at a gas station west of Tallahassee and when I grabbed the pump one was on the handle and stung me in the palm. Worst part was my wife had just got off from a twelve hr night shift so she couldnt drive and because we were still almost five hours from our destination I didnt want to risk taking benadryl because it knocks me out. My hand swelled up and I couldnt make a fist for two days.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

JD7.62 said:


> I got another sting story. Last year on the way to Disney World I stopped at a gas station west of Tallahassee and when I grabbed the pump one was on the handle and stung me in the palm. Worst part was my wife had just got off from a twelve hr night shift so she couldnt drive and because we were still almost five hours from our destination I didnt want to risk taking benadryl because it knocks me out. My hand swelled up and I couldnt make a fist for two days.


Stopped for gas after a 12 hour shift and got bitten by a spider in the pump handle. Watched my hand almost double in size as I drove towards the house. Decided to make a detour to Emergency Room. Damn was i just wanting to go home and get some rest!


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

welldoya said:


> I used to get stung by them a lot when I was a kid. My grandmother always put chewing tobacco under a bandage and it took care of the itch and pain.


X2 tobacco works for stings.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

SHO-NUFF said:


> Stopped for gas after a 12 hour shift and got bitten by a spider in the pump handle. Watched my hand almost double in size as I drove towards the house. Decided to make a detour to Emergency Room. Damn was i just wanting to go home and get some rest!


Man that sux!

I think my swelling I just about gone today.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Had a couple fly up my shorts once and sting me on the UPPER thigh. Very fortunate they didn't hit the gun or ammo box !!!!!!

Rick


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

shootnstarz said:


> Had a couple fly up my shorts once and sting me on the UPPER thigh. Very fortunate they didn't hit the gun or ammo box !!!!!!
> 
> Rick


I had one fly out of a can of beer and into my mouth. Stung me on the roof of my mouth and left the stinger in. God, that hurt like hell.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

LOL... I had one about two weeks ago get between the tounge on my docksides and my foot. He wore me out before I could give nim enough room to escape... They can certainly sting multiple times. This time of year the nest are nearing their peak capacity, which means you're lucky you got stung no more than you did. I keep Sting-EZ sticks in all of our vehicles and several in the cabinets at home. It'll kill the burn instantly and help with the swelling. It doesn't do much for the itching sensation that is left after you use it, but I'd rahter itch than burn... There's nothing worse than stepping on a hive of yellow jackets during bow season. The darn things won't leave you in peace once the deer cleaning process begins either. They love the taste of blood.:furious:


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

I got about 18 bites from ground when i was 8, like he said, from hell


----------

